# Suche DSL Splitter



## flogM (26. Aug 2005)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Suche einen DSL-Splitter oder einen Onlineshop der diesen anbietet. Leider stoße ich bei den Suchmaschinen immer nur auf Auktionen. Kennt jemand nicht eine onlineshop der dsl-splitter anbietet?
Oder vielleicht verkauft hier ja jemand auch splitter...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Aug 2005)

Was spricht denn dagegen, einen Splitter bei einem Auktionshaus wie z. B. eBay zu kaufen?


----------



## DP (26. Aug 2005)

wie oft noch? meinen kannste haben aber nicht per nachnahme.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Aug 2005)

Da gabts schon mal sowas: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20899&highlight=splitter


----------

